# gmod not working



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I gotten gmod four months ago for a mac, But just a week ago when I started it it went to the little grey loading screen, then my steam window flashed blck and gmod never started up. Please help!

p.s. All my other games on steam work.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Have you tried reinstalling the game? Hold the Command button and click on Gmod then hit 'Delete all local content'. Once reinstalled, if it did not work then do the same but hit 'Properties' and find 'Verify integrity of game cache'.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

TTTTHHHHHHAAAAAANNNNNNNKKKKKKKSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

My previouse post was kind of worrying.


----------

